

SensioLabs successfully closes its $7 million Series A financing - timmipetit
https://sensiolabs.com/en/a_propos/communique_de_presse_funds.html

======
Damin0u
I do not know how good it will be for the PHP/Symfony eco-system but that's
great news for them, as long as they keep their strong open-source engagement.

They are now a real open-source editor company, way more "pro" than "an agency
building a framework" and that's good for everyone.

